# Mily Alexeyevich Balakirev (1837 - 1910)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

The most Russian Russian composer from 'The Five'. His first name Mily means something like 'nice', but it seems that TC members think otherwise  no thread yet).


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

